# I can't believe it!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here it is just 5 days away from the pheasant opener and nobody has started a post about their excitement for the hunt. Has it gotten so crappy that we don't get excited anymore? Pheasants are by far my favorite upland bird to hunt, so I get excited by even the thought of a rooster flushing under foot, even if the chances of it happening are slim! Someday I'll make the pilgrimage to SoDak to pay homage to what pheasant hunting should be. Until then, I chase them one day a year here in Utah.

[attachment=0:178oh857]pheasant.jpeg[/attachment:178oh857]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You missed it. There was a thread with pictures and they were very good. We were all excited last week. :lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess I am excited for my youth hunt on the 8th.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Wait a sec! Are there pheasants in huntable areas in Utah? Did I miss something?!?!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

There are too many other species that I love to hunt to worry about chasing a pheasant that probably wont be found.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I finally have a shot at some of Utah's last Pheasants this weekend in Howell and I saw nine roosters walking through a WMA in northern Utah :shock: . There is still a chance for me at least :wink:, although, on election day I am heading to Nebraska. So I am excited:

-8/- -*|*- *(())* *()* -~|- -()/- 8)


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

In most parts of Utah, a pheasant hunt is offered under false pretense. Very few areas remain where somebody can go (on public land) and find a wild rooster anymore.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> In most parts of Utah, a pheasant hunt is offered under false pretense. Very few areas remain where somebody can go (on public land) and find a wild rooster anymore.


I'm not sure its a false pretense. Sure, you can hunt them. Finding some is a completely different story. :roll: :wink:


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I almost started to get excited and was starting to come up with a plan for hunting, then found out that my wife picked up an extra shift at the hospital and since I got laid off and she is the main bread winner, I will be at home watching the kids. Guess we will watch some hunting shows on tv instead. 

BugBuilder


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Guess we will watch some hunting shows on tv instead.


And you'll probably shoot just as many pheasants! :wink:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If we could get people exited about hunting ***** in utah (and thining them out) maybe the phesant hunting would come back.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

There are a lot of pheasants around but their on private property


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Has it gotten so crappy that we don't get excited anymore?


Yes, it has. :|

That's why I've been leaving this state for the mid-west since 1985.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Has it gotten so crappy that we don't get excited anymore?
> 
> 
> Yes, it has. :|
> ...


I was waiting for a snide remark from Tex. Pheasants in utah a sore spot for ya, Tex?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I think TEX is just telling it how it is.

I usually go out looking for pheasants, but end up shooting ducks.  The fact is, Utah has deserts and mountains, and very little in between. That 'in between' is disappearing at a pace equal to that of the pheasant. The pheasant hunt for this state is largely ceremonial, with very little real hunting going on.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I traded my pheasant opener for a beer opener a few years back and haven't regretted it for one minute. No seriously, we still have a pheasant opener?


----------

